# Wooden Canoes



## Don Haines (Mar 8, 2015)

We just suffered through the coldest February on record and the ice is 40 inches thick out back.... it has been 2 1/2 months since the temperature was above freezing and I am getting restless for spring and want to go paddling.... so I thought I would start a thread on wooden canoes....

To start it off, here is the oldest one of the fleet... an 1895 Walter Dean racing canoe


----------



## candc (Mar 8, 2015)

That is a really interesting canoe, look how thin the ribs are. It looks light, not much rocker and low to the water like it would track straight and be good in the wind. I like the colors and the closed bow and stern.


----------



## candc (Mar 8, 2015)

Here is a 12' American traders "trapper" that I keep up north and use for fishing. All of my canoe pictures are crappy and taken with a waterproof sony pocket camera. The weather is breaking here now so I will make it a point to take some better ones with canon camera.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi Don. 
You are very lucky to be the temporary custodian of such a beautiful piece of craftsmanship. I bet the varnish work keeps you busy when you can't get it on the water. 
Owner of a 1980's GRP canoe made by a British Hovercraft Apprentice. It's a bit like a supertanker, heavy, goes well in a straight line but won't turn in less than a lake! 

Cheers, Graham. 




Don Haines said:


> We just suffered through the coldest February on record and the ice is 40 inches thick out back.... it has been 2 1/2 months since the temperature was above freezing and I am getting restless for spring and want to go paddling.... so I thought I would start a thread on wooden canoes....
> 
> To start it off, here is the oldest one of the fleet... an 1895 Walter Dean racing canoe


----------

